

Online Lender Social Finance’s Latest Fundraising Implies $4B Valuation - m_haggar
http://www.wsj.com/articles/online-lender-social-finances-latest-fundraising-implies-4-billion-valuation-1440009125

======
hessenwolf
Paywall.

